# S-Curv by Excel without Cost



## الجنزوري محمد (13 أبريل 2008)

زملائي الاعزاء اذا سمحتمم لي بهذا

قد لا يكون للمشروع cost ونريد عمل s-Curv لمراقبة انجاز المشروع ويمكن ان نتحايل على البرنامج primavera لعمل ال s-Curv بدون cost هذا الملف نموذج لعمل s-Curv بدون تكلفة باستخدام excel 

http://www.4shared.com/file/43950964/555110ba/Planned_Vs_Actual_Progress_Percentage.html


----------



## هاجر محمد (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (14 أبريل 2008)

يا سلام ملف عبقري جدا 100%


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 أبريل 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

أستاذ ورئيس قسم 0000 مشاركة ممتازة فى الجون 000 داوم على هذا العطاء الراقى مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق​


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (18 أبريل 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أستاذ ورئيس قسم 0000 مشاركة ممتازة فى الجون 000 داوم على هذا العطاء الراقى مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق​


 
دا انت اللي استاذناو رئيس القسم دا تقديرك وسام على صدري يا باشمهندس


----------



## يقيني بالله (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## مووداا (6 أغسطس 2008)

many thanks for your usefull info.


----------



## Jamal (6 أغسطس 2008)

سلمت يداك انت عبقري ومحترف
جزاك الله كل خير
ننتظر المزيد لكي ننهل من بحر خبرتك ومعرفتك


----------



## هلوتس (7 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## بانثير (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله ينور ياباشا*

ربنا يوفقك يا جنزوري 
ملف ممتاز


----------



## تامرالمصرى (15 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع جدا ان يصل مستوى احتراف اساتذتنا الى هذا الحد مما يعطى لنا اطمئنانا بصفتنا تلاميذا لهم بان اى مشكلة تستعصى علينا سنجد عندهم حلها بعون الله


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا غالي على حسن تقديرك لي وانا لازلت تلميذ ولي الشرف في هذا في مدرسة المنتدى الممزدحمة بالأساتذة


----------



## ن حباشى (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الخير الكثير و أطال فى عمرك و أحسن فى عملك


----------



## 1qaz (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

thanx alot 
keep good work going


----------



## virtualknight (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الملف الرهيب


----------



## طارق حسين (22 سبتمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaanx but teach me how to use it plz


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohdelmatteet (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليكم وبارك فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير


----------



## Engr (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك و مشكورين على الفائدة


تحياتى،،
Engr​


----------



## مبروك (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (22 مارس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=1026119#post1026119
you can find domenstration the same method


----------



## mustafasas (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## samipro (28 مارس 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (4 أكتوبر 2011)

برجاء إعادة رفع الملفات الموجودة بالمشاركة للأهمية و شكراً


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الحكيم ابراهيم (4 أكتوبر 2011)

رجاء إعادة رفع الملفات الموجودة بالمشاركة للأهمية (غير موجود لقد تم حذفه من الموقع) و شكراً


----------



## إيهاب النجار (5 أكتوبر 2011)

لا أعلم لماذا لم يتم تنزيل الملف عندى و تأتينى رساله أن ارتباط الملف غير سليم


----------



## Safi2011 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

للأسف لم أتمكن من تنزيل الملف أرجو المساعده !!!


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks for your effort


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

file isnot linked..please upload againn,,thanks


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل او غير موجود


----------



## استشاري وليد (14 يوليو 2012)

برجاء اعادة تحميل الملف وذلك لاهميته وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## البابكري (21 يوليو 2012)

the file not available anymore in the server, could you please re upload it again 

Thanks


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 يوليو 2013)

المهندس الفاضل / الجنزوري محمد

برجاء التكرم ور فع الملف مرة أخري 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تقاسيم (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## widou (12 يوليو 2013)

thanx


----------



## فتحى يوسف (2 سبتمبر 2013)

برجاء اعادة الرفع مرة اخرى نظر للانتهاء صلاحية الربط وشكرا


----------



## teefaah (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الملف تم حذفه ,,, الرجاء رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## استشاري وليد (11 أغسطس 2014)

برجاء اعاده رفع الملف مره اخري كي تعم الاستفادة ..


----------



## chrisnam (12 أغسطس 2014)

The file link that you requested is not valid." why"???


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (12 أغسطس 2014)

سلام عليكم لو سمحت اخى ممك نرفع الملف مرة اخرى لان غير صالح وانا محتاجة ضروي وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------

